# Transbordo de armas químicas nos Açores.



## Azor (15 Jan 2014 às 19:05)

Quais os impactos que poderão advir desta operação, no caso de algo correr mal para o Arquipélago dos Açores?

Penso que é mesmo algo preocupante e que poderá ter consequências sérias ao nível de todos os organismos vivos do arquipélago, incluindo na fauna marítima e terrestre, bem como nas populações das ilhas. 


http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...s-transbordo-armas-quimicas/1528216-4071.html


----------



## camrov8 (15 Jan 2014 às 19:20)

Nenhuns os quimicos são inufensivos sosinhos so quando são misturados é que são agressivos para o seres humanos e fauna, por exemplo enxofre e nitrato e pó de carvão são inufensivos sosinhos mas juntos e cabum explodem


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Jan 2014 às 23:52)

camrov8 disse:


> Nenhuns os quimicos são inufensivos sosinhos so quando são misturados é que são agressivos para o seres humanos e fauna, por exemplo enxofre e nitrato e pó de carvão são inufensivos sosinhos mas juntos e cabum explodem



???


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

*camrov8*, gostei da perfeição do teu texto...*Cabum!*

Não me parece que seja de risco elevado o transbordo.
Se o fosse, não acredito que os americanos aceitassem levar estes químicos para casa.


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2014 às 00:03)

Devem passar por Itália

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=709722&tm=7&layout=121&visual=49


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2014 às 02:18)

Ao que parece vão ser enterradas (800 toneladas) no mar junto da ilha de Creta, Grécia, o que já levantou preocupações ambientais 

http://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/20...eapons-to-be-buried-off-crete-greeks-protest/


----------

